# Guns these days.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just finished up a up date of all the guns in our house all stored in a safe except one my Ruger 77 22lr which I seem to use a lot.
All got a good cleaning some haven't been shot in at least 10 years but I needed to get them reappraised new pictures of them along with any fancy scroll work and defects (scratches) and recheck all the serial numbers.
Guns one of the most stolen things from a home break in hold 90% of their value on the street and can be sold to any one with the green. My insurance company sent a suggestion and information booklet on gun theft and said guns displayed in the open were targets for those who do the break ins. We get a discount on our gun rider for having a safe that is also fire proof.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I take it that your guns are registered (with the insurance co) and insured?
A few years back I asked our insurance agent bout insuring guns and he said "not unless they are valuable." I got the impression that like anything unless it has a "cash value" it's better no-one knows you have it (them).

Thanks for the reminder - bout cleaning them. I've got a couple that haven't been shot or even handled in, ahhh, lots of years.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Every insurance company I have had a home owners policy with has a rider for guns. Every gun I own has a value of $300.00 and over that I insure them. Had to fill out paper work on every thing I own even way back in 1969 on a model 37 feather lite I bought so I am sure if the government wants to know what I have they only need to look it up.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe I should ask my agent again he told me last time that unless I exceeded an amount and I can't remember what that amount was now, they basically figured every body has a hobby or interest of some sort and when that exceeds so many thousand that you start needing riders on your policy.

5-6k in fishing gear really isn't that hard , 5-6k in computer hardware isn't so hard , ham radio ,wood working tools , you name it some one has a hobby that puts that kind of hardware in their house , for some it is their record collection


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most home owners policies I have had has a content value, isn't what I would call a whole lot when you figure in TVs, Computers, dishes, silver wear, furniture, clothing, knick knacks ( I have a toy tractor collection that is near the 300 piece mark, wife has musical rocking horse and carousel collection that is right up there too.) books, and much more.

Having a rider policy for the guns, snowmobiles, boats and canoe and lawn equipment makes sense to me.

 Al


----------

